# any lynnwood/shoreline/edmonds people here?



## ErinIsabella (Jan 25, 2009)

i'm a new road biker and i'm wondering how the shops are in my area. any favorites?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I bought a Giant OCR Carbon 2 from Bothell Ski and Bike a few years ago. They were knowledgeable and helpful. I now live on the Olympic Peninsula, so I don;t know much about how they are doing now, though.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Lynwood*

The only one I know about in Lynnwood is Greggs Greeenlake Cycle. There's got to be more though. I'm in the north end of Seattle and mostly stick to the city for my ride routes. I have gone out north on the Interurban trail to Lynnwood a few times though. I want to try it to Everett sometime.


----------



## DanM (Apr 17, 2004)

I live in Mill Creek. The gang at Greggs near the Alderwood Mall treat me pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

There's Bicyles West on 99 in Lynnwood about a mile north of the Business Costco. They carry Specialized and Trek.

There's also Harvey's on 99 in Lynnwood south of 196th. I have never been there but I believe they carry Giant.


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

So the ones mentioned pretty much cover Lynnwood and, i believe, edmonds. Bicycles West seem to be real down to earth. Greggs can be a little uppity. Harveys is an experience in itself, just don't get caught in the shop during an emergency.


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

You are probably better off going to Gregg's Cycle down in Greenlake, more of a variety of bikes, gear and clothing to choose from and most of the people have worked there long enough to know what they are talking about! It is only another 15 or 20 minutes from Lynnwood or Edmonds. If you aren't that picky about your stuff just go to the Greggs by Alderwood Mall.


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

I've had good luck with Bicycle Centre. They have 2 stores, one in Everett and one on the north end of Mill Creek on the border of southern Everett. Bought 3 bikes from them (Specialized Enduro, Redline Conquest Disc-R, and a Redline Monocog 29er). They are friendly and reasonably knowledable. They carry the aforementioned brands as well as Giant, Trek, and some custom stuff. The south Everett shop is more MTB oriented, the other is more roadie. Bicycles West has some good sales but their inventory can be uneven. I've bought some clothes and shoes from them but had little interaction with them otherwise.

I've also interacted with Gerk's in Redmond as well as Sammamish Cycle in Redmond. Gerk's is small but their mechanics are good, Sammamish has some very high end stuff (they handle a lot of Microsofties with too much discretionary income I guess), but I only had them wrench for me once and I wasn't very satisfied as they did some stupid things that I had to make them correct.

A friend of mine swears by Bothell Bike and Ski (he's a Cervelo fanatic), but he has indicated that he has had some really uneven support from Gregg's and doesn't go to them anymore.


----------



## REDerick23 (Apr 11, 2009)

Before you read please keep in mind that these are just my opinions and are not meant to start a argument.

I also swear by BOTHELL SKI AND BIKE. Excellent customer service, and they definately stand by there product. Bought my road bike from them, as well as all my accesories. The staff is super friendly, and recognize me every time i am in there. There mechanics have also done me right, and seem super knowledgeable.

Cycle centers of everett is also good, although i have had hit and miss experiences with them, although more recently they have been hitting it. I purchased my MTN bike from them @ the Silver Lake location. 

Bicycles West in Lynwood also seems hit and miss, although mostly miss. I have been in there countless times and have only been compelled to buy a pair of gloves.

Greggs in Lynwood don't waste your time. Geggs in Greenlake, im all about it and definately worth the drive as they have a excellent selection of everything.

Harveys on 99 in lynwood is the biggest disaster i have ever had the pleasure of being around. Cant say much for them as a shop other than this as i was so overwhelmed i was in and out super fast. 

Redmond Cycle, not a huge fan. They are super nice people but seems like the "caring front" they put on is just that, a front. My riding partner has literally brought them 10K in buisness over the last year, yet they never remember him when he goes in there.

I have basically been in every shop on the eastside multiple times, for various reasons. I work retail, and from this stand point i find myself going back to BOTHELL SKI AND BIKE as they are the best shop in my professional opinion. Take this post as you will as every one has different experiences at different shops. Once again these are just my experiences and they are not meant to start a argument over which shop is the best and why.


----------

